# Hoho kids! Play NICE!



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

We were cleaning out our house because it was being inspected for pricing (We're currently renting it).
My brother went outside to the side of the house...
(The doom side), Where there are trashcans that haven't been used into about 1-2 YEARS. 
He came inside and was saying that one of the trashcans had a 'shelled' spider in it. and ALSO! A Black Widow, I was like "...I vote for death bregade...We need to kill it."
He didn't think so, he got a little mad since he's a science dork too but I reasoned that our windows are right below it and they can choose to move at anytime. We already had a spider in out bathroom (I named him Bob, my brother kicked HIM out because Bob 'ventured' out from the window.)
So we go outside.
My dad sees it at the bottom and goes "That's not a Black Widow..." then he goes to spray it anywho and goes "...well...it has a red THING on it...so MAYBE..." lol.
Then as he's spray TWO other spiders move out and he sprays them too...
We're now up to a count of 1 Black Widow 2 Unknown.
After they ACTUALLY stopped moving badly. ALL 3 are Black Widows... I'm creeped the crap out.
But they're all males, none are full black and they are smaller abdomend.
My dad is inspecting one of the dead ones, drops it in the grass, can't find it so he steps all over the place lol.
Then he steps on another (Sprayed before steppage), and leaves ONE on his magnifying glass...
















So then I say "I thought we saw babies coming out of the bottom, perhaps we should turn the trashcan over and check to make sure?"
My dad agrees (My brother goes inside).
It's flipped over and WHAM!
The Momma.








My dad goes "Now, that's the woman, full black and her abdomen is BIG and juicy, she's been eating or she's getting ready for birth."
(I HATE SPIDERS by the way ! )
So he sprays her down.








Then I say "I think I saw something moving on the other wheel..."
Sure enough.
So we had a TOTAL of 5 Black Widows...
I hate spiders, and Florida, and...my parents for never picking things up, we collect TRASH... GAH.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Black...I am not to far north of you in Volusia county...I got bit by a spider tonight...not a black widow but it hurt just the same. I see those widows every where here. 

Glad no one got hurt...

Kathy


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We had one in our basement, from your pics I guesss it was a male, sprayed all over down there. My sis got bit by one in the yard and we called poison control, she didn't need treatment but it hurt all day long.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been bitten by a black widow, and I'm here to tell you that it SUCKED! The bite itself wasn't all that bad, but the cramps..oh, the cramps.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

black widow bites are terrible, i know from experience, but dont kill them, they are infact good, all spiders are, they are just doing what comes natural to them, more than likely widows wont even like your house, the prefer dark damp places, thats why they were there. and be glad it wasnt a brown recluse, those scare the heck out of me, trap them in a jar and take them to a lake or something, get them away from your house, but killing them isnt nessesary.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Spiders are bad enough. But strange, fuzzy or posinous spiders are to much for me.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

We didn't really have time, and we couldn't "get" them, WE WERE OUTNUMBERED! (I'm SURE that's how they felt)
Lol.
5 spiders vs. 3 peeps.
We have no where near us that would 'suit' them well, and I think there's probably more out there.
Sorry LD, we live in the EVERYBODY HAS A LIFE AND NEEDS CRAP.
Kind of area -_-!
No woods.
No lake.
Gah.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh well, plenty more where they came from, you can bet.

Recluses are much worse, oh yes. Widows make you miserable with pain, but recluses make you ROT. Give me a widow bite any day over a recluse bite.

Around here, widows are pretty common, and easily found in the various meter boxes in the ground, like the water meters & gas meters. A quick walk down any street, opening up meter boxes, will always produce a few. I once heard that Auburn University was buying them for some sort of project, so in one day I managed to bag 48 of them. Unfortunately I couldn't find anyone who had any clue about who exactly was supposed to be buying them, so it was a waste of time.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Ahaha, sorry to hear TSO that you did all the work in relocating, but not to your advantage!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, i understand people killing them, i dont want anyone to think im one of those people, i just find spiders and other "icky" animals fascinating, and truly respect them, ive been biten by too many weird and painful things, (not a recluse though, knock on wood) so i respect them all even more. hey TOS, when i worked at the reptile store, someone came in with a widow they caught in their back yard, my boss thought it was a large one, so he contacted some one, and they said it was probably the genus world record largest, not sure if it ever made it through the proper channels to actually be in the book, but it was huge! (for a widow)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG thats crazy!!! I hate spiders and now I've got the willies


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats why I like where I live. We still have the spiders but the winter kills alot of them off. Unfortunally this summer will be bad because we had a mild winter and a very wet spring.


----------

